# Форум для тамады-организатора Праздника > Тамадейская беседка > Наша география >  Привет  братьям-белорусам!!

## Батарейкин

Привет братья Белорусы!!! Меня зовут Александр, я проживаю в Беларуси, Минская област, город Борисов. буду рад познакомиться с земляками - как говорится, "страна далжна знать своих героев в лицо" :Smile3:

----------


## Анюша

ПРивет! Я - Анна Колос - ведущая из г.Минска :Smile3:

----------


## орбит

привет, я Ольга из Бреста!

----------


## Елена Мартысюк

привет, я Елена из 
Бреста

----------


## Слана

Привет всем землякам! Я Светлана из Новополоцка!

----------


## орбит

> Привет всем землякам! Я Светлана из Новополоцка!


ребята, что и всё? а как мы будем наводить мосты?

----------


## орбит

> привет, я Елена из 
> Бреста


Ленуся, где живёшь? ты не с мамой работаешь? или ты из Тельм?

----------


## lola-7

Привет всем белорусам:)и не только))))Я - Оля из Минска.
Веду различные мероприятия и праздники(больше благотворительного характера),работаю с прессой(рук.пресс-службы БДФ)
Редко(увы) бываю на форуме в силу своей занятости(на 3 фронтах работаю) и семейного положения(7 детей)
Буду рада знакомству!

----------


## орбит

> Привет всем белорусам:)и не только))))Я - Оля из Минска.
> Веду различные мероприятия и праздники(больше благотворительного характера),работаю с прессой(рук.пресс-службы БДФ)
> Редко(увы) бываю на форуме в силу своей занятости(на 3 фронтах работаю) и семейного положения(7 детей)
> Буду рада знакомству!


Олечка, как я рада, что ты откликнулась! я помню твои посты, япросто была ошарашена в хорошем смысле твоим мужеством. !!!!

----------


## lola-7

Иногда бываю в Бресте-там у меня много знакомых. У вас есть питомник растений - я там беру для своего дома туи и ёлочки. И фабрика есть - ЛедиМ. Покупаю детям и себе там костюмы и платья:))
Нравится ваша центральная улица - много кафешек и  красота!!!
Будете в Минске - приглашаю в гости:)))
мой тел.80298520216(мтс)
А по поводу "мужества", как сказала *ОРБИТ*Ольга - вот уже почти 12 лет я с каждым днём теряю его:((( Остаётся только одна отдушина - моя творческая работа...и общение с толковыми и умными людьми, которых на просторах этого форума, к радости, оооочень много!

----------


## lola-7

И ещё - у нас уже тысяча агентств в Беларуси...но таких талантов, как здесь - не так уж и много. Я общаюсь с многими ведущими, конферансье и руководителями агентств, в основном всё, что вижу у них на праздниках - одно и то же десятки лет...почти всё по кругу идёт. Копируют друг у друга...понимаю, что придумать всё тяжело, есть всё равно база и схема проведения любого мероприятия, но...хочется креатива, взрыва эмоций, для души, чтоб было...а не только для кошелька:(((
Девочки и мальчики, а давайте у нас в Беларуси проведём слёт форумчан:))что нам, слабо, что ли???:))))))

----------


## nanewich

Если идея серьёзная




> в Беларуси проведём слёт форумчан


Двумя руками за. Готов подключиться к обсуждению.

----------


## lola-7

Дорогие мои коллеги из Беларуси,*10 июня(пятница) будет свадьба* у моей племяшки:)недалеко возле Минска, в агроусадьбе. Я готовлю всё в плане организации, но провести не могу, так как у моей дочери- выпускной в 11 классе. Мне нужен толковый ведущий(мои все заняты:((Как говорят: "Сапожник без сапог". Может кто сможет??? Напишите в ЛС.Срочно нужен ответ!!!
*А в плане ВСТРЕЧИ-слёта - можно у меня, дом огромный, летом свободный* - дети отдыхают. Давайте решим сообща и спланируем всё!

----------


## Ирха Андрей

Здраствуйте коллеги, меня зовут Ирха Андрей. Работаю в Минске, родом с Гродно.
Отличный сайт! Рад знакомству с Вами.
Кстати, у меня тоже есть сайт, если надо помощь, то звоните www.irxa.info

----------


## Елена Мартысюк

> а давайте у нас в Беларуси проведём слёт форумчан:))


ох, как бы хотелось -то...! :Tatice 06:  я руками и ногами за

----------


## Елена Мартысюк

> Ленуся, где живёшь? ты не с мамой работаешь? или ты из Тельм?


из Тельм, Оль, из Тельм

----------


## Елена Мартысюк

мальчики и девочки вот тут http://forum.in-ku.com/forumdisplay....EA%F3%F2%EE%EA открылся белорусский куток. заходите. там нас ждут и будут рады

----------


## орбит

хоть посмотреть на своих из Бреста! а то у нас полный игнор по городу. собирались в 2004 году, так чисто попить, отдохнуть и всё! Понимаю, конкуренция! Лижут друг у друга программы. и всё!
я за встречу!!!!!

----------


## Елена Мартысюк

> собирались в 2004 году,


Олечька, а мы и в 2010 и в 2008 собирались и еще раньше. только работу не обсуждали просто общались на разные темы

----------


## орбит

лен, да знаю я про эти встречи! у нас ведь город маленький. и есть такие ведущие, которые только себя в себе видят. у нас нет организаторов с человеческими взглядами.  у меня телефоны есть наверное всех ведущих Бреста, а вот порекомендовать могу только немногих. во- первых, не знаю на каком уровне ведёт программу, во -вторых , не знаю как человек с людьми контактирует, чувствует ли публику, может ли отступить от программы и сделать экспромт, в-третьих насыщенность программы, пошлятина и т.д. и т.п.
есть ведущие, которые годами гоняют одно и тоже. мне звонят музыканты и просят взять под крыло, так как тамада с которой они работают уже 5 лет не сменила ни одного момента на свадьбе. говорят, что до тошноты надоело.
я не супер- пупер ведущая, но у меня много друзей видиооператоров и музыкантов, вот это самые главные критики для меня. взгляд со стороны и разбор полётов.
и моё самое главное кредо работать от заказчика, от гостей, а не от того какую программу я катаю. напиши мне в личку, Лена, у меня много звонков повторных, я раскидываю заказы, может и тебе пригожусь, если нужно тебе это.

только что прочитала, что ты из Тельм, так с Толиком молдованом и Пашей Пархоц ты работаешь  или я ошибаюсь?

----------


## lilsing

Приветик! Как приятно встретить родных - я из Могилёва.

----------


## MarinaMi

Здравствуйте все! Меня зовут Марина. Я из соседней ветки, из раздела музруков. К вам за помощью. Если есть кто-нибудь из Жодино, отзовитесь, пожалуйста. Завтра нужно от электрички добраться в одно место в вашем городе, хотелось бы сориентироваться заранее. Там ведь и железнодорожных станций несколько? Буду очень благодарна за ответ. Тяжёлый момент в жизни.

----------


## Спартанская Царица

и от меня привет примите - Могилевская обл :)

----------


## skar1983

Мы из Беларуси

----------


## Волшебники

что-то на форуме несколько подобных тем....

и мы из Беларуси  :Smile3:

----------


## орбит

И Я ИЗ БЕЛАРУСИ!!!

----------


## Лучинка

И мы из Беларуси! Рады встрече!

----------


## юляшка1979

всем землякам огромный привет, я из Минска, давайте дружить?

----------


## Батарейкин

Давайте не просто дружить, а поднимем тему собраться в Беларуси
Господа, пишите не только,  что из БеларусИ, а ОТКУДА КОНКРЕТНО?) 

Как наполняемость новогодним мероприятиямИ, как работается в условиях крихиса братьям-белорусам???

----------


## Батарейкин

АУ!! Форумчане! В ближайшее время всем напишу в личку с конкретным предложением - где когда и во сколько сможем встретиться)))) 
ЖДИТЕ ПРЕДЛОЖЕНИЙ!!

----------


## skar1983

Я Юрий из Минска, встреча очень нужна, только настоящая и серьёзная типа семинара, а всё остальное опасля

----------


## Вараника

Всем привет!!! Вероника - пока из Минска, а там как распределение покажет))))

----------


## lutosha86

> ох, как бы хотелось -то...! я руками и ногами за


 :Ok:  :Ok:

----------


## innulya-75

Всем доброго дня и не только . Я из Орши, Витебская область. Наконец то нашла землячков, прям дышать стала ровнее а то я думала что одна!

----------


## lutosha86

Привет!!! Я Анастасия Лутохина из Минска! Рада встрече с земляками!
Наш сайт www.swat.by

----------


## Zavadatar

Прывiтанне. Андруша з Мiнску я.)))

----------


## забота

Всем привет. Я из Витебской области, г.Верхнедвинск.

----------


## DjMalysh

Всем доброй  ночи! Меня зовут Вера, я из Минска. Поддерживаю идею по поводу встречи! Давайте соберемся!

----------


## Viktorinochka

Всем привет!!! Я из Полоцка! Зовут меня Виктория! Очень рада общаться со всеми, кто пожелает!

----------


## Мурашко Иван

Привет из Гомеля!  :br:

----------


## Тамадюлькина

Жлобин присоединился :Tender:

----------


## dy_mila

Всем привет! Я - Людмила Деменюк из г.Гомель. Рада позитивному общению с коллегами!

----------


## орбит

Привет, всем землякам!!!!! Рады, очень!!!! Но, Очень сожалею, что с юго-запада или с запада-юга мало присоединившихся!!!!

----------


## Мурашко Иван

> Привет, всем землякам!!!!! Рады, очень!!!! Но, Очень сожалею, что с юго-запада или с запада-юга мало присоединившихся!!!!


Да вообще как-то у нас вяленько всё происходит. Вот например:http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=135152&page=3 никак не собраться.
Так мы в мае поедем в Суздаль на подобное мероприятие.
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=137634

----------


## орбит

Ваня, я уже была на подобных встречах!!! Это неоценимый опыт и в общении "тебе подобных" и в приобретение знаний, умений, навыков! Я всё больше склоняюсь к тому, чтобы и нам белорусам организовать такие встречи!

----------


## Мурашко Иван

У нас в Гомеле было дело раньше собирались тамады, видеооператоры и фотографы. Но всё сводилось к банальному наливай-выпивай-закусывай и не более. А уж как кто-то до микрофона дотянется...уууууу...Сейчас вообще всё заглохло, да и развелось их немерянно -- отстреливать пора))). А вот в Суздаль поедем.

----------


## vera76

Всем привет! Меня зовут Вера. Живем и работаем в основном в Барановичах. В контакте http://vk.com/prazdnikbar. Встречу поддерживаю! Сейчас обсуждаем свое участие в Золотом Купидоне от сайта Праздник.бай. Может кто-то тоже собирается?

----------


## Мурашко Иван

> Всем привет! Меня зовут Вера.


Привет, Вера!



> Встречу поддерживаю!


Ммммм....какую?



> Сейчас обсуждаем свое участие в Золотом Купидоне от сайта Праздник.бай.


Ну...успешно Вам поучавствовать! :Yes4:

----------


## abramka

Вера,я  хочу с тобой! Наташа (жена Попандопуло))))Барановичи! Может уже соберемся как нибудь уже,а?

----------


## Vik777

Привет! Рада знакомству! Моё имя Виктория. Живу и работаю в Гомеле.
Работаю здесь www.pirosрow.by - организация и украшение воздушными шарами, тканями и  www.piroshar.by - проведение праздничных салютов и фейерверков.
Призвание здесь http://stihi.ru/avtor/sabi55
Буду рада общению.

----------


## Анюта я тутА

Всем привет! 
Так распорядилась судьба, что и я теперь в Беларуси. 
Здесь еще не работала, т.к. всего 3,5 недели назад пересекла границу, 2 из них была в Бресте, и вот теперь живу в Барановичах. 
Очень надеюсь, что у меня получится заниматься любимой деятельностью и в этой чудесной стране! 
Ребят, если кто то может помочь с работой, буду благодарна.  :Blush2: 

И интересно, как у вас все решилось с встречей-семинаром? состоялась? 
На Украине как раз готовится моя любимая встреча, но по ряду причин я туда не попаду в этот раз... а такие встречи нужны как воздух!

----------


## nyurka

Привет, меня зовут Анна Городная, я из Гомельской области р-н Октябрьский. Очень приятно будет пообщаться с земляками.



> есть ведущие, которые годами гоняют одно и тоже. мне звонят музыканты и просят взять под крыло, так как тамада с которой они работают уже 5 лет не сменила ни одного момента на свадьбе. говорят, что до тошноты надоело.


Да, у нас  городок маленький и всех своих коллег я знаю и видела их программы неоднократно. Каждый раз одно и тоже.... И что больше всего раздражает, только сделай что-нибудь новое, сразу же будет украдено. Хоть бы текст немного поменяли, а то прям слово в слово. Мне не жалко, но когда все гоняют одно и тоже теряешь индивидуальность...

----------


## Гурка

Привет творческим людям! К вам присоединяется Галина из г. Барановичи! Приятно видеть знакомые и незнакомые лица!

----------


## akitel1986

Привет Всем!!!!Очень рада что присоединяюсь к Вам!!!!!Меня зовут Алена. Я из Бреста.Очень рада знакомству и дальнейшему общению :Derisive:

----------

